# Cool Optical Illusion



## icemanjc (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 16, 2007)

I see everything spinning... and turning... and moving...

Nice illusion!


----------



## Qion (Sep 16, 2007)

Haha!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> View attachment 6890



Very neat...thanks for sharing.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 16, 2007)

Qion said:


> Haha!!!



that just gives you a headache!


----------



## bbloke (Sep 16, 2007)

If you want to do your head in, have a look at the Escher screensaver:

http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/lotsablankers/


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## bbloke (Sep 16, 2007)

Giaguara said:


>


Hehehe   

I liked that one!

(I had to view/download it directly, though, as it would not show up in your post.)


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 16, 2007)

Here.



BUT..... LEGO'S ALWAYS MADE SENSE!


----------

